# VapeCon 2018: Twisp



## Twisp (14/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

*The team out done themselves getting sign off on some crazy CRAZY VapeCon specials!!!*​
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (21/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> I am itching to share the AMAZING deals we have lined up! The team out done themselves getting sign off on some crazy CRAZY VapeCon specials!!!


Share them! We won't tell anyone we promise!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

Okta Product Overview​

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

Will post another at 17:00

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 142727​


Great price for an awesome mod!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 142727
> 
> 
> Okta Product Overview​


still waiting on my biohazard green edition

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

Nimbus Tank Overview​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)

Crossing fingers for the Cue on special. Want to get one for my mother-in-law that is a walking chimney. That will be the only thing that can help her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/8/18)

Adephi said:


> Crossing fingers for the Cue on special. Want to get one for my mother-in-law that is a walking chimney. That will be the only thing that can help her.



Check this out @Adephi 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-exhibitor-headline-specials.t52525/page-3#post-707515

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (21/8/18)

We are really excited to have you guys at VapeCon 2018 @Twisp , @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari !!
It's going to be great!

Can't wait to see what you have lined up for us on the weekend!


----------



## Adephi (21/8/18)

Silver said:


> Check this out @Adephi
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-exhibitor-headline-specials.t52525/page-3#post-707515



Thanks @Silver . Don't know how I missed that one. Been watching the vapecon threads like a hawk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

Cirrus AIO Overview​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

Arcus Tank Overview​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 142790
> 
> 
> Arcus Tank Overview​



I want to come try this one at your stand @HPBotha !


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

Silver said:


> I want to come try this one at your stand @HPBotha !



Try, Take .... what is the difference between friends ;-D

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> Try, Take .... what is the difference between friends ;-D



We need 18mg BlackBobas in that Arcus @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

Silver said:


> We need 18mg BlackBobas in that Arcus @HPBotha


i'll bring the Bobas, you bring the Bird?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (22/8/18)

WOW awesome price for one of the best MTL tanks available. Love my Arcus.


HPBotha said:


> View attachment 142790
> 
> 
> Arcus Tank Overview​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> i'll bring the Bobas, you bring the Bird?



Bird is nearly extinct - too risky to bring it out of the house. lol.
Dont worry

Let's try one of the Twisp tobaccoes
As long as its strong!


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/18)

Jeez thought I knew what I was buying at Vapecon. Twisp making it increasingly difficult to keep to my list, especially after uncle @Rob Fisher said the Arcus is a true MTL. And then of course a Octa mod to go with it won't hurt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/8/18)

Will you guys have that refillable new CUE thingy there?


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Will you guys have that refillable new CUE thingy there?


I am checking with the team about the Atom @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

Experience our Smart Curve mode exclusively with our Twisp Tanks
...and we will be doing firmware updates for you at the show.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Will you guys have that refillable new CUE thingy there?


Just confirmed, the Atom will be at the show. ... .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> Just confirmed, the Atom will be at the show. ... .



Great news, thanks a mil!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

The Twisp Cumulus Tank a dark horse of a performer if there ever was one. 
The closest we have ever come to dripper like performance. 
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

WHAAAAAAAT!!!!

The 50ml 70/30 VG/PG juices will be *R110* each -- including two new flavours!
...personally, the Artic Pineapple, Trifle, BBS and TROPICAL SLUSHY are
all wonderfully rounded formulated for all day vaping without having a sugar mouth.
That Tropical Slushy though.... wow!

*****UPDATE - the caramel tobacco is R125 as it is part of the NET Tobacco flavours*****​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (22/8/18)

50ml of 70/30 VG/PG Naturally Extracted Tobaccos ..... Honey Tobacco mmmmm

Apple Malt Tobacco
Honey Tobacco

Again, a relaxing all day tobacco, yes it is 3mg, but for a mellow vape session.... lovely


*****UPDATE - the caramel tobacco is R125 as it is part of the NET Tobacco flavours*****​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/18)

Silver said:


> Bird is nearly extinct - too risky to bring it out of the house. lol.
> Dont worry
> 
> Let's try one of the Twisp tobaccoes
> As long as its strong!


@Silver remember to try Cubano if they have it.Most places in Cape Town is out of stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/8/18)

.....and with this, i will see you all at the Con! @Twisp as well as @Mic Lazzari will be attending, autographs and photo ops @ R10 a pop. ;-D​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (24/8/18)

HPBotha said:


> Just confirmed, the Atom will be at the show. ... .


Don't know whether I'm asking a 'silly' question or not but is the Atom compatible with Nic Salts?


----------



## HPBotha (24/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Don't know whether I'm asking a 'silly' question or not but is the Atom compatible with Nic Salts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (24/8/18)

HPBotha said:


>


Haha thanks for the response @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Silver remember to try Cubano if they have it.Most places in Cape Town is out of stock



Thanks for this @MrGSmokeFree 
I spent a bit of time at the Twisp stand but not enough. I can't believe it but I forgot to try this. Cant remember if they had it there. But its on my to try list, thanks for reminding me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

